# 2500HD U Joint?



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I brought my 04 Duramax 2500HD to a place that was suppose to be good for GM trucks and they couldnt find anything wrong. The complaint was that when I have the truck in 4 wheel drive and make a tight turn on a dry surface or put it reverse and give it some hard gas there is a cracking/banging noise coming from the front end. I think it is a U joint. Anybody know what this could be? It does not effect how the truck operates as of now. The four wheel works perfect. The suspension seems to be fine also. 

Thanks


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

TurbDies2500;708989 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I brought my 04 Duramax 2500HD to a place that was suppose to be good for GM trucks and they couldnt find anything wrong. The complaint was that when I have the truck in 4 wheel drive and make a tight turn on a dry surface or put it reverse and give it some hard gas there is a cracking/banging noise coming from the front end. I think it is a U joint. Anybody know what this could be? It does not effect how the truck operates as of now. The four wheel works perfect. The suspension seems to be fine also.
> 
> Thanks


You should not run the 4x4 on a dry surface and especially not turn tight on a dry surface in 4x4. It puts alot of stress on the cv joint or u joints. Chevy's run cv joints up front that may be the clicking you hear, from the stress. All 4x4 tucks will sort of hop or jump when turning sharp in 4x4.


----------



## Hooker751 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, he is right on this one. If you continue to drive your truck in 4 wheel drive on dry pavement in a tight turn you can mess up a lot of stuff in the drive line. Be careful , because it could cost you a lot of $$$ to get fix. Happy Plowing

Harold


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Read the owner manual lots of info in that thing. put in the bathroom you will read it.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

ahoron;709351 said:


> Read the owner manual lots of info in that thing. put in the bathroom you will read it.


AGREED.... .did this with mine the other day and the old lady needed to help me off the crapper.... My legs went numb..


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

That place that you took your truck too should have told you what the others just told you. I agree very bad for the front cv.s to turn tight on dry pavement. Only do it in wet or snow covered pavement, even in light rain roads it will sometimes bind too if you turn sharp into a driveway..


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I understand. I was not turning tight on the dry pavement all the time. I just did it once to see when I could hear the noise. That and when I change direction with some force are the times when it makes the noise. If I push into a snow bank and then throw it in reverse it will make the cracking noise when I give it gas to back up. Is there anything I can do to fix the noise? What needs to be replaced? If anything. 


Thanks


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Could be the cv joints starting to go and what you are doing is just making it show sooner.


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

I vote for CV's. I took my '99 1500 in three times b/c I kept hearing the 'clunking', but the shop couldn't find anything wrong, I just kept using it until there definately was something to be found. Fourth time was a charm, they replaced the CV, and I haven't had any noises since.


----------



## trab517 (Mar 8, 2010)

My '06 Chevy 3500 started doing the same thing this winter. Turns out the bracket that holds the front differential is welded to the frame on the drivers side and the welds broke loose. When driving straight it was just fine, but as soon as I turned hard in either direction, it started to make a grinding and clanking noise.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

There are alot of things it COULD be you just need to eliminate them one at a time. CV axle, u-joint f/r, hub bearing, t-case, rear locker engaging, you just need to check everything out.


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

maybe they were just looking at the front end!! sounds like u may have a dry rear ujoint i would pull the rear shaft and check them for stiffness


----------



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

I just relized on my 04 2500hd i have a u joint or 2 going bad but 100k on stock u joint i thought was awesome i even got 90k on front brakes but its paid off here comes the fun time of fixing stuff thankfully not much broke this winter...but its spring now i can afford to have the truck down for a day time to get to wrenching ive kept 98% of my stuff in house which is a money saver


----------

